# Tutorial – Changing hair color using photoshop.



## cyborg47 (Jan 28, 2007)

In this tutorial, we are going to change the color of the hair in a very easy way.
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/5812/tutja1bh5.th.jpg
Before

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/6248/tutja2zt3.th.jpg
After

Here we go, you can choose any one’s photo(I chose Jessica alba)
1.Open the photo in photoshop
2.Click on the brush tool and hit ‘Q’ for masking.
3.Now choose your own size of the brush and start brushing all over the hair.
4.After you complete brushing all over the hair, hit ‘Q’ again to turn off the masking.
5.Now, the area excluding the hair is selected. Go to Select menu and click on Inverse or hit Shift+Ctrl+I.
6.Now, the hair is selected, Go to Layer>New Fill Layer> and click on Solid Color.
7.A new Layer dialog box appears, give a name, change the mode to Soft Light and click OK.
8.The color picker box will appear, choose your own color like brown, red, pink etc.
9.This trick can be applied to any other parts like skin, lips, eyes etc.

Please leave you comment on this tutorial and add rep points plzz.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial – Changing hair color using photoshop.*

Hair color (or for that matter of fact) anything can be easily changed to any other color simply by selecting that color range and making a hue variation.

Another method is using the selection tool. Lotsa methods... just use ur imagination.

Good try, though.

Sample this:
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2007/davebatistaorigjf4.th.jpg --------------> *img206.imageshack.us/img206/1179/davebatistahulkbv0.th.jpg​  That's Dave Bautista... a WWE performer. He becomes _The Incredible Hulk_ with highlighted blu hair!!!
Took max 10min.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jan 28, 2007)

wow she is beautiful


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 28, 2007)

nice tut buddy


----------



## tehnogeek (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial – Changing hair color using photoshop.*

i tried it but i am not able to get as fine image as yours ...those fine hairs are not visible in my image...only a complete fill appears.... can u help ....


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 28, 2007)

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/9039/a702so9.th.jpg​      This collage dates back to the time JLo was *hot* & famous. Around 2004 beginning, when I started dabblin with Photoshop seriously.
JLo was wearin the _white fishnets_ on the left. I _gave her a red outfit_. It gelled so well that I made this splfx pic of the original dress & the _new_ dress and put a small logo in the middle  
I lost the original pic & only have a smaller one now, which I somehow interpolated to 1024x768.

If anyone wants the smaller _480x360 master_ pic, just _private message_ me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2007)

tehnogeek said:
			
		

> i tried it but i am not able to get as fine image as yours ...those fine hairs are not visible in my image...only a complete fill appears.... can u help ....



May me you have made a mistake here,
6.Now, the hair is selected, Go to Layer>New Fill Layer> and click on Solid Color.
7.A new Layer dialog box appears, give a name, change the mode to Soft Light and click OK.

After you click on the Solid Color, a new layer dialog box appears, THERE CHANGE THE MODE TO* SOFT LIGHT*
then you should get it.
__________


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> Hair color (or for that matter of fact) anything can be easily changed to any other color simply by selecting that color range and making a hue variation.
> 
> Another method is using the selection tool. Lotsa methods... just use ur imagination.
> 
> ...



But, the trick i have shown can be used to change the hair color to any desired color and *ONLY HAIR*. The trick you have shown also works, but the color of the body also changes. And the trick i have shown took and will only take approx 5min.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 1, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> But, the trick i have shown can be used to change the hair color to any desired color and ONLY HAIR. The trick you have shown also works, but the color of the body also changes. And the trick i have shown took and will only take approx 5min.


Cyborg, boy, mine too'll take only 5 min. And my trick didn't change color of body & hair simultaneously. I changed both separately. First I changed hair color. Then I thought why not add a HULK look?!!!!
That's 2 tricks in one. So it took some time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Cyborg, boy, mine too'll take only 5 min. And my trick didn't change color of body & hair simultaneously. I changed both separately. First I changed hair color. Then I thought why not add a HULK look?!!!!
> That's 2 tricks in one. So it took some time.



oh i c, thats ok.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 4, 2007)

reps to both of you . . i am celebrating my excess of 200 posts , so reping all for the valuable suggestions they give . take my reps both of you   
__________
to koolbluez . . it says "you must spread some reps before giving it to you " . . dono why ?.


----------

